# hot links



## DanMcG (Dec 12, 2009)

I ground up some pork last weekend with the intention of having a go at rookworst, a Belgium sausage that looks similar in ingredients to a Polish kielbasa but with some brandy, wine and a few extra spices thrown in.
Long story short, there was one ingredient that I wasn’t sure about so I put the rookworst on the back burner and made some hot link sausages. 
The recipe is based on a Len Poli sausage, with some variations. Lets say I winged it with what seasonings I had in the cupboard.
The ingredients are as follows;
3 pounds Pork shoulder 60/40 mix
2 pounds lean ground beef
40g salt
40g Non fat dry milk
25g brown sugar
16g Smoked paprika
16g onion power
12g hot pepper flakes
10g Sweet paprika
10g cayenne pepper
10g AmesPhos
10g Garlic powder
6g Cure #1
6g Black pepper
6g fennel seed
4g coriander
3g allspice
Water as needed
Q-view of the seasonings; 







I mix them all together in a bag then ran it thru the food processor.
Then added it to the meat and reground it with an 1/8” plate.
mixed in some high temp cheddar cheese. And let it set before stuffing.
I was out of casings so in a pinch I picked up a package of casings at the grocery store. After I started stuffing I realized why they didn’t mention the size of the casing on the container, they were all over the place in size. So I got some nice hot dog size links; 






and some extremely fat ones. Maybe 38-40mm;






My kid likes it hot so before stuffing the fatties I added Louisiana hot sauce @15ml per pound. they were a little hot for me but not hot enough for him. 
I smoke these with some of Pineywoods' pecan (thanks again Jerry) to an internal temp of 165°. I intended to go to 155° but stuff happens and they went a little longer then I wanted. 
This is almost a keeper recipe, I just need to tweek it some. 
Thanks for checking out my Hot links


----------



## treegje (Dec 12, 2009)

Man those look good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




excellent job Dan


----------



## bassman (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice looking stix, Dan!  If they're too hot, send them this way and I'll take care of them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

Dan you have always been one of my go to guys for sausage making info but now I think you have gone past that almost up to the God section with htis one they are things of beuty for sure.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and this is why you are about to stand on that next step higher and move to the "Order Of The Thin Blue Smoke". You have my vote and I will steal this recipe too. Thanks.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 12, 2009)

awesome looking hot links there,   thanks for sharing the pics and recipe.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 12, 2009)

I am going to have to try that.


----------



## nate_46 (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't wait to make sausage!!!  Gonna have to keep this one handy!!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Great looking links my friend. Congrats on the great flavors.


----------



## jjmrascal (Dec 12, 2009)

They don't look bad for overshooting the temp.  Even if they do get a little shriveled, that can easily be taken care of w/ a reheat in a slow simmering pan.  They look great!


----------



## alx (Dec 12, 2009)

Top-Notch work Dan.Like the recipe and i am sure you will tweak her just right....


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2009)

Dan those look great...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome looking hot links.  Nice job...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 12, 2009)

They look great Dan, shame they were a bit too hot for you but I'm with your kid, I like 'em spicy.
Great picture of the spices on the plate.


----------

